# FAQ's und Infos: "Sonstige Bikethemen" -- Erst lesen, dann posten !!!



## tingeltangeltill (10. Oktober 2003)

Hier findest Du Informationen zu diesem Unterforum

*Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums*

Wie der Name schon sagt, die Möglichkeit "sonstige Bikethemen" zu diskutieren !!!

Was heißt dies genau, bzw., welche Fragen gehören hier her?

Eigentlich alles was nicht in die speziellen  Foren passt:
Zum Beispiel, Diskussionen über:


Bikemessen
Online- / Shopdiskussionen
Nachrichten aus der Bikeszene
und vieles mehr.....

Was *NICHT* hier reingehört, sind Kaufberatungsthreads *aller* Art, Technikfragen und alles was, wie schon erwähnt in die speziellen Foren passt !!!

* Da es einige Leute für nicht nötig halten ihren Thread im richtigen Forum zu posten werden falsch plazierte Threads kommentarlos verschoben oder gelöscht!*

Wir bitten Euch außerdem, vor einer Anfrage die Suchfunktion des Forums oder/und die FAQs zu benutzen, um das mehrfache Stellen der selben Frage zu vermeiden.
Dies wir in letzter Zeit immer weniger praktiziert !!!

*Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?*

Wie ueberall in den Foren von mtb-news.de:

Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
Beiträge sauber halten
Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern
Kein Spam, keine unautorisierte Werbung
siehe auch die Vehaltensregeln:






						Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de
					

Hallo,  wenn viele Menschen miteinander kommunizieren, müssen einige Verhaltensregeln eingehalten werden. Das gilt auch für die Diskussionsforen und andere Bereiche auf MTB-News.de. Wenn sich alle an diese Regeln halten, steht einer lebhaften, interessanten Debatte nichts im Wege:  Neulinge...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Principia (9. November 2004)

*Bedienung der Foren- Suchfunktion.*

Da anscheinend nur ein Bruchteil der User die Suchfunktion richtig bedienen kann, hier ein kleiner Kurs in die Geheimnisse der Suche 

*Am sinvollsten ist es die "erweiterte suche" zu öffnen.*
*Dort am besten den Bereich der Suche eingrenzen. z.b -> Sonstige Bikethemen.*
*Bei mehren Suchkriterien immer ein "+" vor die Teilbegriffe.*
*z.b extralite the post ul -->* *+extralite* +*the* +*post* +*ul*
*Danach werden nur die Threads gesucht/gefunden, wo auch alle Teilbegriffe enthalten sind!*
Also in Zukunft bitte auch bei größter Euphorie was neues gefunden zuhaben, erst mal die *SUCHFunktion* bemühen. Ein nicht geringer Teil der neu gestarteten Threads existiert schon!

Damit erleichtert ihr unser Arbeit hier erheblich 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

